

Ask HN: Is HN worried about Quora becoming a better hacker Q/A source than HN? - danvoell


======
ideamonk
I wish you could also add some evidence which made you think that __HN__ is
worried.

------
mindcrime
I don't consider HN a Q/A site first and foremost anyway; so no. I tend to see
HN as a news aggregator that also happens to allow questions.

That said, for me personally, for any question that I'd be prone to post to
Ask HN, I'd likely cross-post to Quora as well

